# Onimusha 3 pc problem



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

First of all my pc specs are:
Intel Pentium Duo Core E5200
Asus P5ql pro
Palit Nvidia Geforce 9800gt sonic 512mb ddr3 256 bit
4gb memory
160gb harddrive


And so i install the game without worries...

but what does strike me as odd is that movement of my player as well as enemies are in slow motion, its not that it lags, its just plain slow motion.

its really getting annoying that everything from running to attacking is awfully slow motioned.

i saw this game playing in other pc's and its way (lightyears) faster... movement wise...


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

please help i dont know what to do.... waah...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

after the game starts alt tab out of it

go into the task manager (alt ctrl Del)
and find the game under processes
right click on it 
set affinity
and unclick one the boxes for CPU processors


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

uhm the speed still did not improve... i tried to unselect cpu 1 or cpu 0 but that did not change the speed.... its still the same, 
the cutscenes speed is normal mind you but the character and the enemies are in slow motion, during normal gameplay. 

though there are times when there is a sudden burst of speed in gameplay and appears as the normal speed. but suddenly goes back to slow motion after a few seconds. :4-dontkno

huhu T_T


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you gone though the steps listed here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html ?
A few of them you won't need to worry about, but most of them will cover the basic stuff.


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes i have run through each step listed in the above...

and have passed each one...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Download GPU-Z and CoreTemp from my signature.
Open both up and check the temperatures when the system is idle.
Then run Onimusha for a few moments, then quickly tab out and check the temperatures again.

Post both sets of figures back here so we can check them.

Also, what Power Supply are you using? Make, model, wattage, amps on the +12v rail/s?


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

uhm its ok already... even though the character movement is slower than normal , i ended up bearing it and finishing the game, so i can move on now.. hehe ty for your help...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this doesn't happen in any other games right?


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

There is one other game, "Grandchase" its an online casual fighting game i play here in the philippines, but since the movement is slow here in my pc i decided to not play it anymore...

and oh yeah, when i plugged in a portable mp3 player through the usb the game "onimusha3" suddenly returned to its normal fast paced speed, and likewise when i disconected the thing it returned to slow motion movement... it was non sensical to me, that i thought it was funny haha...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

that is pretty funny and weird


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

right? haha.... still i play other games like the witcher enhanced edition and black and white, empire earth 2, left for dead... all on high settings and doesnt slow down like the game i mentioned in my ealier posts... haha... it was really nonsensical...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

did you plug in an ipod or a regular MP3 player?


----------



## gradge120 (Jan 26, 2009)

a regular mp3 player.... hehe


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

maybe try an apple ipod? 

I dunno I kid I kid. 

apple can't fix a PC lol

what about a USB flash drive?


----------

